# Black Wings



## Erik Fantasia (Jun 26, 2014)

Stop this blissful attack on my heart
It will stop beating if it remains in the dark
Don't give me that smile and promises to be free
Don't give me a hope that flies on black wings


Don't give me a hope that flies on black wings
Why can't I say no to your embrace
Your phantom kiss continues to sting
Stop being my eternal darkened grace


Why can't I say no to your darkened embrace
Eternaly curse my now ruined grace
Death to all hope as it flies on torn wings
Flies away to grey sky, flies away on black wings


Hope on black wings
Hope on black wings
Fly away, fly high
A curse in the sky


Hope on black wings
Hope on black wings
Fly away, fly high
A curse in the sky


Death to all peace that once survived
Dead on the floor does easy love lie
A heart with a blade and a broken red sword
A cry in the night, a prayer to the lord


Give up on light, let go of hope
Cold are the days and cold is the rope
That holds me in place, I think I'll let go
Of hope on black wings, of the poison called hope


Hope on black wings
Give up on hope
Hope on black wings
Release your cold hold


Hope on black wings
May the fire consume
Hope on black wings
One with all doom


Hope on black wings
Hope on black wings
Fly away, fly high
A curse in the sky


Hope on black wings
Hope on black wings
Fly away, fly high
A curse in the sky


Hope on black wings
 one with all doom
My beautiful witch laughs on her broom


Hope on black wings
Hope on black wings
Fly away as die
Hear the demon's shrill cry


Hope on black wings
Hope on black wings
The angelic curse of a broken promise ring


----------



## Jo3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice! I've read a couple of your posts now and you're quite good. Keep it up!


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you. That means a lot to me. I'm relativley knew, so I need the input.


----------



## Phase (Jul 31, 2014)

I like IT


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 31, 2014)

Love it, well done.


----------



## Cassafrass (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow, very nice lyrics! Can't help but think of a dragon when I read the lyrics.


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Aug 3, 2014)

Ha ha ha! That's awesome. If it wouldn't ruin the emotional value that would be an extremely cool music video.


----------



## Seth4473 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is seriously one of the best I've read!  How long did it take you?


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Sep 2, 2014)

God to honest truth? Five minutes. This is the original draft. I never was sure wether I was good at this stuff so I have to express my deepest thanks and joy at your response. I guess I can keep at this!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR READING!


It is my personal favorite song of mine right now.


----------



## henryssailor (Dec 1, 2014)

It's a wonderful piece, please keep writing more.


----------



## BenjaminTaggart (Dec 26, 2014)

Great piece well done!


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you guys so much. It means more than you know. I've always wanted to share myself. Actually, if you read Making Wonderland, you'll see what I mean.

Thank you guys for the encouragement. You are all blessings from Christ.


----------



## writingworld (Jul 15, 2015)

Dark, I love it. My favourite part is... 

"Death to all peace that once survived
Dead on the floor does easy love lie
A heart with a blade and a broken red sword
A cry in the night, a prayer to the lord"


----------



## Erik Fantasia (Feb 3, 2016)

That's also my fav part! Thanks.


----------



## Gwenni63 (Jul 26, 2019)

Some of the rhyme schemes are really great I like the the picture that you're painting but it it trailed off after a while and I lost interest in reading it so I'm thinking something's going on with your song structures. Commit to a song structure


----------



## yourdegausser (Aug 13, 2019)

So dark and depressing, i like it


----------



## Princesisto (Sep 13, 2019)

I especially like the way you repeat the last line of one stanza as the first line in the next stanza.

In a song, that sounds especially good and makes your message clear.

And what is your message? I guess that "hope is bad, not good." 

Yes, sometimes it can be, if there is no logical reason to think things can get better and people are just telling you to "hope, hope, have hope!"

I guess this is hard rock/heavy metal? 

I think these lyrics would sound good screamed!


----------

